
Company unindexed by Google, responds by releasing product into public domain - abstractbill
http://www.pro-barcode.com/background.html
======
randallsquared
Hm. They complain that they couldn't contact Google about this, yet it only
took me a minute or so to find: "To request reinclusion, log in to Google
webmaster tools, click Tools, then choose the Request reinclusion link and
follow the steps outlined there."

Perhaps they did that and just didn't mention it.

------
marcell
There's a lesson here: don't depend on a single factor you can't control.

